# M.V. Siddons L + H Line.



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

I've tried the different SN search engines to find out the details
of 'Siddons' engines.... but no luck.

Can anyone please help me.... and also explain to me in the
most simple terms what I'm doing wrong?
Thanks!

Regards,

Dum Dum Jim.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Jim, is it the 1952 'Siddons' you're looking for?
http://www.bluestarline.org/lamports/siddons3.html
There was also a later ship, built in 1959
There may not be information on SN about the Siddon's engines and I used Google on the internet.

Bruce


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

1952 Siddons was a motor ship. Sorry no more info.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Jim,

I sailed on the 1952 Siddons and she had a 5 cylinder Doxford with a centre scavange pump, as below but painted cream and red



Chris.


----------



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

Thankyou shipmates for your info, and it was the 1952 'Siddons'.

And Chris,
I sailed on her in 1971/72 when she was the 'Bernard', and for the
life of me never remembered that she had a 5 cylinder engine.
And pushing my luck and your memory.... was this an opposed
piston engine?

Thank you again.

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Yes it was an opposed piston engine (Thumb) 

Chris.


----------

